# Idaho Springs Town Run on CC - new rapid worth a scout



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

There seems to be a new rapid that's worth a scout for class III boaters. It looks like it was caused by the narrowing of the channel and rocks that were pushed in the river by the twin tunnels construction. The rapid is directly below the footbridge downstream of Clear Creek Rafting company, and where the river takes a hard turn to the right. At these water levels (~275cfs), it wasn't a problem for our group, but I can see how it might become a big problem for unaware boaters at higher water.


----------



## livin_tll (Apr 2, 2011)

There has always been a rapid there. It's called "Mountain Lion". It does have a new rock in it though towards the end.


----------

